# How to tie on a Speed Loop?



## The Dogger (Oct 17, 2003)

Just bought some string to tie on a speed loop, but even after following the directions on the package (which are pretty shi*tty), the loop slips off when I draw back. If anyone can give me a lesson on how to do this correctly I would appreciate it.


----------



## tmonster (Jan 27, 2005)

hey dogger, i'd recommend going across the river over to valley archery and have them do it. whenever i need something done that has anything to do with tuning, i'd rather just get it done right, plus they're pretty good over there from what i've experienced. gotta get out right now, peace


----------



## dogdigger (Jan 26, 2004)

hey dogger, i work at valley, i will be there tomorrow from 1 till 9. stop in.

mark


----------



## dogdigger (Jan 26, 2004)

did u melt the ends and flatten them when you made your loop? it is a must to get them to not pull through. set the end on fire with a lighter, let it burn for a second, then blow it out, wait another second then press the mushroom looking end that was jsut on fire onto a metal surface (pliers or something) this will flatten it out. you need to do this the the other end before you tighen the loop. be careful with the lighter close to your string.

mark


----------



## Fyredawg47 (Sep 29, 2005)

Here's some great instructions with some small video clips on how to tie the speed loop.
http://www.alseaintegration.com/ptc/string_loop.htm


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Damn, that looked easy. I wish there were video instructions for all aspects of bow tuning, etc!!!!


----------

